# Steep angle miter cuts



## byrdhouschic (Sep 27, 2010)

Am looking for ways to make steep angle miter cuts on a table saw for birdhouse roofs (church steeple style). My husband thought he saw an adjustable jig for table saw years ago, internet and book search has been unsuccessful. 

Any suggestions for this newbie would be greatly appreciated. This looks like an awesome site. Look forward to learning from the experienced.


----------



## kenl (May 13, 2009)

If you are cutting manageable size pieces you could put a vertical extension on the fence and trim the ends to a very steep angle. For instance if you set the blade angle to 10 degrees and run the piece through vertically you would get an 80 degree angle on the end. A tenoning jig could also be used, but a lot of folks don't have one of those. To find a video of what I'm trying to describe, search for "raised panel" and "table saw" on you tube.


Ken


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

((deleted, I misunderstood the original post))


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Here's a thread and a few within*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/jig-do-22-5-angle-ts-14333/
See angles and settings on the miter saw also. :thumbsup: bill


*The thread title is "Steep Angle Miter Cuts"
Apparently it's about "Steep Angle Bevel Cuts" .......just a little different!*


----------



## sketel (Sep 15, 2010)

If I understand what you are looking for correctly, you should find it by searching for 'taper jig for table saw' in google or whatever you use. You should be able to find several different designs so just choose the one that works best for you, possibly the one in the previous post


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that "kenl" has the correct answer. If I understand what she is asking, I do not believe the taper jig idea will work. 

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

As kenl said..._"you could put a vertical extension on the fence..."_

Adding a sacrificial fence (*similar to this*) to your existing fence would serve two purposes. First, make it the entire length of the fence, as some bevel cuts need to taper to the base of the fence for a complete angle cut. With a sacrificial fence, you may cut into the bottom edge, and you wouldn't want to do that to your primary fence.

Second, you can make the fence face as tall as necessary to support the size panels you are cutting.












 





.
.


----------

